# hello from yuma, az



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* danthman. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome and good shootin'!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

